
TempleOS – Down the Rabbit Hole [video] - hjek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCgoxQCf5Jg
======
PavlovsCat
I haven't watched the video yet, I will later. But I just want to say, this is
one of those videos that make me think of the claim that youtube comments are
"the worst"... no, that highly depends on the video and maybe the popularity
of it.

> Those interviews towards the end got me. He was without that real human
> connection for so long. For all the trolls that terrorize people with major
> issues, I'm glad there are some who take the opportunity to give a troubled
> man respect. Those kids are awesome.﻿

> It's so sad to look at this and not help but cringe at majority of the stuff
> happening but you know he is a very sick man and needed a lot of help. The
> internet is not a place for this man as all he was treated with from giving
> out his personal info was just abuse and harassment. It's sad to even hear
> him say to the camera that he doesn't do anything else with his time but
> TempleOS and he knows he is lonely and he knows he is sad then for 4Chan to
> take advantage of him (especially the Diana stuff) would just put a large
> strain on his mental health and further himself into deeper delusions. If
> only he had gotten the help he needed before it was too late.﻿

> Wow this was like such an emotional roller coaster i went from hating terry
> to hating the people pranking him to just feeling bummed out man﻿

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_A._Davis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terry_A._Davis)

> During his final years, Davis struggled with periods of homelessness and
> incarceration. He stopped taking medication because he believed it limited
> his creativity. Some fans helped him by bringing him supplies, but he
> refused their housing offers. On the evening of August 11, 2018, while
> walking alongside railroad tracks in The Dalles, Oregon, he was struck from
> behind and killed by a Union Pacific train. Investigators could not
> determine if his death was suicide or accidental. In his final video,
> recorded and uploaded hours before his death, he explained that he had
> recently removed most of his videos because he did not wish to "litter" the
> Internet.

:(

Thanks for posting the video. Rest in peace, Terry.

~~~
hjek
Didn't read the Youtube comments (using `youtube-dl`), so thanks for posting
those.

> and he knows he is lonely and he knows he is sad then for 4Chan to take
> advantage of him

> Some fans helped him by bringing him supplies, but he refused their housing
> offers.

At least it was not all trolls, and some fans managed to meet up with him, and
do a fundraiser for his bail. Also the Vice journalist writing an article
about him comes across as very understanding.

------
black-tea
Damn. I didn't realise he had died. I probably hadn't heard about TempleOS for
a few years. I always assumed he'd be living in some kind of hospital. It's
crazy to hear that he just lived with his parents and was then homeless. Why
didn't he get more help?

------
crtasm
I've previously seen his videos on the SCP Foundation and the mouse utopia
experiments - recommended.

